# Help me choose between Nikon D5100 and Canon 600D



## ajay.k0680 (May 29, 2011)

All,
I'm obviously new to photography and hence new to instruments as well. Can anyone please help me choose between the Canon 600D and Nikon D5100 DSLR cameras? I have a Canon point and shoot and Im quite happy with its performance and its interface.

I have been reading reviews of these 2 camera's since a week, but still couldnt make up my mind to choose one over the other. So here is my SOS call, please help


----------



## Derrel (May 29, 2011)

Get the Nikon. You can thank me later, in a couple years, when you realize you're in the better system.


----------



## Kbarredo (May 29, 2011)

Do you want these cameras for the video function as well. Or are you just planning to use them for pics.


----------



## ajay.k0680 (May 29, 2011)

I have my plans to use them for both picture as well as video capturing. But preferrably more for picture capturing. Thanks for the quick reply to all. Also do suggest which lens should I go for if Canon as it comes with a 18-55mmIS and 18-135mmIS lens


----------



## djkmann (Jun 3, 2011)

Both cameras are incredibly similar in a number of ways, but there are some differences that may or may not be important for your photography needs, such as how the spot metering works, and the fact that the D5100 doesn't have an autofocus motor in the body which slightly limits the lenses you can use.  

I wrote a post that compares the features of these cameras and explains why they may or not be important to you, on my blog Picturing Change:

*Nikon D5100 vs. Canon T3i:*
Picturing Change · Nikon D5100 vs. Canon T3i

If you want to learn more about the features of the other cameras in the Canon and Nikon dSLR lineup, and why they may or may not be important to your needs, see these posts that compare, in detail, the latest offerings:

Compare *Canon* dSLR cameras:
Picturing Change · Canon T3i (600D) vs 60D vs T2i (550D) vs 7D, etc.

Compare *Nikon* dSLR cameras:
Picturing Change · Compare Nikon D5100 vs D7000 vs D90 vs D3100

And please invest in a quality lens like the 18-200mm, rather than the 18-55mm or 18-135mm  kit lens.  Why? With lenses you always get what you pay for:
Picturing Change · Why You Shouldn


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 3, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Get the Nikon. You can thank me later, in a couple years, when you realize you're in the better system.


----------



## KmH (Jun 3, 2011)

djkmann said:


> and the fact that the D5100 doesn't have an autofocus motor in the body which slightly limits the lenses you can use.


 *None* of Canon's cameras have an auto focus motor in them, and *all* of Nikon's current lens work just fine on a D5100, though a handful of them you would have to manually focus with them mounted to a D5100. That handful of lenses will auto focus on the D90, and up. There are also situations where you will need/want to manually focus an auto focus lens.

Also note the some of Canon's current lenses are manual focus only on *any* Canon DSLR camera. You should also note that Canon's entry-level, EF-*S* lenses cannot even be mounted on Canon EF bodies.

As far a legacy lenses, Nikon's lens mount (F-Mount) has been unchanged since 1959, while Canon has changed lens mount designs several times since then. The last new Canon lens mount ( the EF-S lens mount) appearing in 2003, joining the current  EF-mount which appearing in 1986 along with the Canon EOS system.


----------



## MWG (Jun 3, 2011)

I wish i would have went the nikon route


----------

